# How Do You Use The To Do Button?



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

How do use you the To Do Button (LIST>Yellow)?

Please also take the companion poll:

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button? _(It turns out that 2/3's of us use To Do every day)_

Take a look at the poll from a month before this went national:

11% Felt The To Do Button Change Was "Fine"

Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual cleary state that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.

page 20: _"...the To Do List (press LIST, then YELLOW)..."_
page 21: _"Press LIST, then press YELLOW to display the To Do List."_

To reach the To Do List, try these key sequences:

MENU>Down>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT
-or-
MENU>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT

The question now is this:

_Why doesn't DIRECTV use one line of the new List Options Menu (old To Do Button) to just offer To Do as an option instead of taking two lines to say To Do is not there?_

This is not the first time DIRECTV has made some decisions that were not very popular with users:

2% Preferred the Guide Button Not to be the Guide Button

8% Preferred Slow Menus (Animations)

35% Never Want to Toggel Closed Captioing On/Off

- Craig

Click on a poll result number to see WHO is voting for what!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I also use it for other things.

As an example I have a couple of SLs that are for both new and repeats. If it's one I've seen then I remove it from the To-Do list.

Conflict resolution...

Planning....

Most of the things you have on your poll.

I voted for the one I use it the most.

It's a pretty versitile list. My wife or I look at it every day or two.

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great poll!

For those who may wonder, the "To Do Button" is the YELLOW button when the Playlist is open.

I go to the To Do List daily for the first four reasons in the poll:

- See what new recordings I have coming up 
- Check for recording conflicts
- See if I will have a free tuner
- Check the Prioritizer

And I also go there daily to see if there is anything that ...

- I want to cancel, because I may be recording it on another HR20/HR21
- I want to pad, to either start early or late, depending on the channel/timeslot


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

The top three reasons mostly for me. For instance, every Sunday night I check the to do list to make sure I'll have a free tuner to watch Sunday Night football.


----------



## akula169 (Nov 3, 2007)

....and also to make sure it is getting the correct Center Ice feed for the game I want to watch. It never seems to get it right. It likes to pick the FoxSports channels instead of the CenterIce channels - and that leaves me with blacked out broadcasts sometimes... 

grrr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

armophob said:


> I am growing weary of click click click click click click every time I want *To Do* all of those functions. Please give me back easy access to my favorite function.


Same here. There needs to be an easier way than choosing Menu, scrolling down on the popup menu to Manage Recordings, then selecting To Do List. Way too many clicks for something I use all the time.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I use it as a quick reference to see what is on for the evening as we record most everything we watch anyway.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The question being is asked...

Is not what you use ToDo list for...
But what you use the Key Combination LIST->Yellow

Your answer CAN be.... To get to the To-Do list....

But as for WHY you want to get to the To-Do list... that is different for each user.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

It turns out that how we use the To Do Button is as different as we all are.

The only thing we really have in common is we do use the To Do Button.

EDIT: 5% say never.

The companion poll takes it from another perspective:

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button? 

- Craig


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I set SLs for any program I am interested in (covers me if I fall asleep) so I commonly check the list for what new programs are on that night..


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> ...As an example I have a couple of SLs that are for both new and repeats. If it's one I've seen then I remove it from the To-Do list...





Drew2k said:


> ...- See if I will have a free tuner...
> - I want to cancel, because I may be recording it on another HR20/HR21
> - I want to pad, to either start early or late, depending on the channel/timeslot





houskamp said:


> I set SLs for any program I am interested in (covers me if I fall asleep) so I commonly check the list for what new programs are on that night..


OK, we do use the To Do button for all of those things too!

- Craig


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Did I miss a secret code to activate this shortcut?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The TODO LIST I probably use the second most next to viewing the guide. I am always checking it


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Castlebill said:


> Did I miss a secret code to activate this shortcut?


In the National Release press LIST > Yellow for the To Do Button.

There are a zillion others.

From the HD DVR FAQ:

● Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks

Wait until you see!

- Craig


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I use the "to do button" mostly to get to the todo list. I like to know if an upcoming marathon is going to wipe out the 5 recordings I might have of a show; I like to get rid of the late-nite, weekend reruns of CSI:...; and I like to see what other things are on the todo list.

At a much less frequency I do check for conflicts or go to the prioritizer or manual records. And as they are so infrequent compared to the Todo list viewing, I do not feel voting for them is appropriate.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't vote here because you lumped prioritizer in with to do. I use prioritizer, but I do not use to do.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Smuuth said:


> I didn't vote here because you lumped prioritizer in with to do. I use prioritizer, but I do not use to do.


Do you use the "To do button" to get to the prioritizer? Or do you go thru the menus to get to the prioritizer?

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> I didn't vote here because you lumped prioritizer in with to do. I use prioritizer, but I do not use to do.


Many use the To Do Button to get to the Prioritizer.

That is why it is listed here.

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Great poll, Craig! Our friends at DIRECTV need to know how we use this critical tool.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. See what new recordings I have coming up.

Almost everything I record is via series recordings. Since I know what my series are, I know what I have coming up (and if I didn't, I'm patient).

2. Check for recording conflicts.

When I'm scheduling my programs it tells me if there's a conflict. On the rare occasions that a show gets moved to a different time or channel, I usually know about that ahead of time via various TV forums.

3. See if I will have a free tuner.

I have no interest in this information. If it doesn't let me schedule something, I know I don't have a free tuner. If it does, I do.

4. Check the prioritizer.

Every time I add a new series to be recorded, I check the order of the prioritizer.

5. Set up a manual recording.

Have never done this.

6. Check the VOD Download Queue.

Well, obviously I haven't had DOD very long, but I've never done this. I select something in DOD to record and it starts right away and is done pretty soon after that. Rarely actually have something in my queue.

7. Help me decide if I want to watch (use up) recordings or live.

Don't even understand this one. Most of the time I'm watching recordings. If I'm not, it doesn't have anything to do with what's about to be recorded.

8. I never use todo.

Guess which I picked?

Well, it's been obvious for the last several months that I'm in the vast minority on this issue, but I still don't understand why people check the todo list. Now, if I had problems with things recording properly all the time, I could understand it. And maybe somehow that developed into a habit for a lot of people. Luckily, I've never had a problem with missed recordings on any of the DVR's I've had from D*, so I've never checked the todo list. As I mentioned in the other poll, I'd be surprised if I've looked at the todo list more than 25 times in the last 7 years (a couple of times per year).

I set up things to record, I let the DVR record them and then I watch them. Pretty simple.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Spartanstew, I completely agree that everyone is different, so I gots no problems with what you say.

If you don't mind, I'd like to share one example of why I review the todo more often than you do.

One of our favorite shows is _Monk_ on USA. USA, like other cable channels, often likes to run marathon reruns of its shows. Sometimes as many as 25 in a row. Since I do not trust the guide data from TMS, I don't set the DVRs to "New", I let it record everything.

Therefor, every so often, I have to review to make sure reruns from marathons don't overrun the episodes I want. (And I utilize keep when I can, but sometimes the new episodes can be followed by a marathon the next day.)

I share this only for insight into what I need to do and not to say my method is better (or worse) than anyone elses.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> 1. See what new recordings I have coming up.
> 
> Almost everything I record is via series recordings. Since I know what my series are, I know what I have coming up (and if I didn't, I'm patient).
> 
> ...


1.Yes, but like today I had over 13 episodes of L&O CI being recorded and I had to prepare by cleaning out the drive of unwanted to make space. I would have lost things I may want if I did not know this.

2.Yes at that exact moment of that show, but 3 shows can conflict in the future, espesially with the way the networks are adding 1-5 min endings to screw up DVRs. I need to know if I am going to lose something and take action.

3.To each his own on this one. I just find the TO-DO much less trouble.

4.You clearly just have more time than I. I hear of a show, search and set the series. Later if I see a conflict in the TO-DO, then I adjust the prioritizer. Why screw with its order if it never conflicts.

5.Just a easy way to jump to it

6.I don't use VOD so no comment

7.I believe this means to check whether the 2 shows being recorded later are important enough ahead of time to not interrupt, so get prepared to watch the 3rd live.

8.Bottom line is you obviously have more time to scroll and research than I do. I would also suspect that you do not have the 45 shows I do in the prioritizer.


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

My autorecord for the Steelers would put dozens of repeats and broadcasts on channels I didn't receive. Even if I cleared the list on a Saturday afternoon, it would still record Sunday Ticket channels at 6am Sunday.

Often it would record the local pregame show on *both* the HD and SD feed of KDKA, even if I deleted the SD version an hour beforehand.

So I have to watch the list to make sure the queue isn't filling up with stuff I don't receive.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Spartanstew, I completely agree that everyone is different, so I gots no problems with what you say.
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd like to share one example of why I review the todo more often than you do.
> 
> One of our favorite shows is _Monk_ on USA. USA, like other cable channels, often likes to run marathon reruns of its shows. Sometimes as many as 25 in a row. Since I do not trust the guide data from TMS, I don't set the DVRs to "New", I let it record everything.


Yep, that's a major difference. Every series we have set up is for first run only (including Monk), with the exception of my wifes Peoples Court (which is all). I guess if I had all set up on some I might check the todo list more, but then again, as soon as I saw a few piling up in the list, I'd know (and we are in the list constantly).



armophob said:


> 8.*Bottom line is you obviously have more time to scroll and research than I do. I would also suspect that you do not have the 45 shows I do in the prioritizer. *


Actually, I thought it was obvious that I had less time. I don't scroll through anything. I set up a recording and then never look back. I read this forum and another and am usually alerted to when shows switch times or such. I guess that's research, but never thought of it that way. When I add a new show I place it where I want it in terms of priority and it stays there until the next show that I add (which only really happens a few times per year). That takes about 5 seconds.

Oh, and I currently have 32 season passes on my D*Tivo (and 6 wishlists), 27 series on one HR20 and 22 series on the HR21. That doesn't include any of the sporting events that I usually set up individually every Sunday (for the next week).


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Oh, and I currently have 32 season passes on my D*Tivo (and 6 wishlists), 27 series on one HR20 and 22 series on the HR21. That doesn't include any of the sporting events that I usually set up individually every Sunday (for the next week).


Well then, I guess just as stated. We all have our own way of doing things.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> ...One of our favorite shows is _Monk_ on USA. USA, like other cable channels, often likes to run marathon reruns of its shows. Sometimes as many as 25 in a row. Since I do not trust the guide data from TMS, I don't set the DVRs to "New", I let it record everything...


We love Monk!

We do exactly the same. To paraphrase the Marines. Shoot 'em all and sort it out later.

We have been burned so many times. Bad TMS data. Bad DIRECTV info. Etc. Sometimes it is one you have seen but you start the first couple seconds and just can't stop...

Almost as if you had OCD... 

I wonder if those who keep missing recordings maybe are the ones not practicing safe To Do Button? :lol:

- Craig


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Do you use the "To do button" to get to the prioritizer? Or do you go thru the menus to get to the prioritizer?
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Tom


I use the menus.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> I use the menus.


May I ask have you ever tried List then the yellow button for access?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

armophob said:


> Smuuth said:
> 
> 
> > I use the menus.
> ...


Smuuth,

You never knew the secret?

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

With 142 respondents, we have 5.85% who never use the To Do Button.

If you are one who never uses the To Do Button, did you not know it was there?

- Craig

_See the companion poll: How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button? _


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> With 142 respondents, we have 5.85% who never use the To Do Button.
> 
> If you are one who never uses the To Do Button, did you not know it was there?
> 
> ...


C'mon do you think we are retarded I never use it because I already know what is set to record and plus I have 3 HR 20's on one tv so I never have conflicts since I I also set it to record every morning while eating breakfast . It is my routine and also takes care of stupid CIG bug .


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

puffnstuff said:


> C'mon do you think we are retarded I never use it because I already know what is set to record and plus I have 3 HR 20's on one tv so I never have conflicts since I I also set it to record every morning while eating breakfast . It is my routine and also takes care of stupid CIG bug .


Mr. Puffnstuff,

No offense intended!

Some people have told us in this forum that they did not know about the To Do Button. Some have PM'ed me in the past couple of days.

Since I went to multiple HD DVR's I use the To Do Button even more. I double-check the To Do Lists to make sure upcoming usage will be balanced between the DVRs.

It has happened more than once that I have thought, well one of them will for sure record it! And they didn't.

I may also cancel a game set up to record on one DVR and move it to another to better level out the storage.

The To Do List is just the future tense of My Playlist.

The To Do Button is the valve that controls My Playlist.

It makes me wonder when someone says, "The HR20 did not record a show!" Did they double-check their To Do List?

- Craig


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Mr. Puffnstuff,
> 
> No offense intended!
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't offended at all . Other people in my house use it just not me . Usually I just hit guide and then scroll to the time if I am that worried and usually , if it is just for that day , it would probably be less keystokes depending on the time of day . Also wouldn't MRV be great !


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

puffnstuff said:


> Oh I wasn't offended at all . Other people in my house use it just not me . Usually I just hit guide and then scroll to the time if I am that worried and usually , if it is just for that day , it would probably be less keystokes depending on the time of day . Also wouldn't MRV be great !


With 3 recorders, you would love to be able to move things around!

- Craig


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> If you are one who never uses the To Do Button, did you not know it was there?


Yep, I know it's there. I've never found a reason to use it.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

It turn out that 5% do not use the To Do Button.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, I know it's there. I've never found a reason to use it.


OK, I bet that is true for others as well then.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> It turn out that 5% do not use the To Do Button.
> 
> - Craig


As we got a larger sample of users it turns out it is closer to 4%.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Once you get the new national release, you will understand why we did this poll:

The companion poll takes it from another perspective:

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button? 

- Craig


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just got the new release and I miss my yellow button. this really sucks.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

hyde76 said:


> Just got the new release and I miss my yellow button. this really sucks.


Welcome to our world...

- Craig


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hyde76 said:


> Just got the new release and I miss my yellow button. this really sucks.


Yes it does. I just don't get why they can't make it LIST>LIST. Its so simple.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have posted this earlier in the thread but now be on a previous screen...

Please also take the companion poll:

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## BersaMan II (Nov 16, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> It turn out that 5% do not use the To Do Button.
> 
> - Craig


 Pretty much says to me that the other 95% of the users want the capability! I guess I would question why someone up high all at once decided to mess with it?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

BersaMan II said:


> Pretty much says to me that the other 95% of the users want the capability! I guess I would question why someone up high all at once decided to mess with it?


There is more to it

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> The TODO LIST I probably use the second most next to viewing the guide. I am always checking it


Love your signature change!

If anyone else wants to pick up a placard, here they are!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.ph...06#post1382306

We have a meeting at Delta house tonight at six before we _Storm the Quad!_

- Craig

_Please also take the companion poll: How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?_


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

FYI...

Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.

page 20: the To Do List (press LIST, then YELLOW)

page 21: Press LIST, then press YELLOW to display the To Do List.

- Craig


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> FYI...
> 
> Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.
> 
> ...


For the information of whom? Everyone knows the manual is outdated, and the presence of YELLOW as a shortcut to the To Do List in the manual means they need to update the manual. I hope you're not implying that because something is in the manual that it must remain that way forever ...


----------

